# Good places to live in South Auckland



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Could anyone recommend or give us their opinion on a good place to live in South Auckland. I am looking at a job based in Wattle Down, Manurewa but don't know this area and need some opinions before we commit to anything??


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Close by there's The Gardens. A bit further afield Karaka/Harbourside to the south or virtually the whole of the Howick/Botany peninsular to the east, except Otara. But most suburbs have their nice streets and areas etc. As a matter of fact, Wattle Downs itself is a pretty good area I think. If you have kids, a lot of people choose areas based on school zoning.


----------

